# Sommerfield Cabinetmaking Set



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the review, this seems like it'll make aligning and getting those face frames where they are supposed to be fairly easy day in day out.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice write up, I have had the 5 pc for about 4 years now I could not pass up the price I got them at a wood working show. I have not had a chance to use all of them yet because I don't care for the door profile and its a little scary to swing all that steel. I take it the last picture is the stile, do you see the pocket hole when the door is open or do you fill them?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

good review, I like this method of construction, I have used pocket screws but not the t&g,that should make alignment much easier and more accurate, plus stronger. great job.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

One of the good things about face frame construction using this method is that it is easy to build a perfectly square face frame which forces the rest of the components to fall into square during assembly.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review


----------

